
Antarctica just registered its hottest temperature ever - lando2319
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/07/world/antarctica-registers-hottest-temperature-on-record/index.html
======
crmrc114
I for one am waiting for us to be able to setup a McDonalds and Walmart round
them parts! YeeeHaw!

Honestly the thing that concerns me more is our new zombie overlords who will
come from this melting process.
[https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/health/a30643717/vi...](https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/health/a30643717/viruses-
found-melting-glacier/)

------
aphextim
During the creation of this planet I'm sure Antarctica saw temperatures higher
than today.

------
SomeHacker44
To save you a click: 65F.

~~~
jobigoud
18.3° C.

------
SomeHacker44
65 F.

